# Getting Married in Malaysia for a UK Citizen



## lewmable82 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey there,

I'm new to this forum hence, I'm unsure if I'm posting this at the right place but I'm merely here to share our Registration of Marriage (ROM) in Malaysia experience. I'm a Malaysian National and my husband is a British National.

We did all our research of getting married in London initially but realised quickly that it is not only costly but will also take me away from my job whilst being there under the Fiance visa so we decided to get married here instead.

The whole process was daunting because my husband could only be here for a limited amount of days due to work and no one could tell me what the exact steps were but now that it's done (and we got it ALL sorted in a DAY!!! - application process only, not the signing), I would like to share our experience with everyone who may be planning to do so.

Documents Required:
*For the Malaysian National*
1. Original Identity Card (IC)
2. One coloured Passport photo (against a Blue background)

*For the British National*
1. Original Passport & a photocopy - bio page and page with his arrival stamp
2. One coloured Passport photo (against a Blue background)
3. Statutory of Declaration (also recognised by the National Registration Dept (or JPN) as "Single Letter")

_Your fiance MUST be present when you both apply (no two ways around this), and he/she has to be have been in the country for at least 7 days beforehand, not excluding the day of application i.e. Arrive on 1st day, submit on the 8th day of being here. After that, they will place your application (photo) onto a board and if after 21-days, there's no rejection - you will then be able to choose the date of your signing (within 6 months)._

*Step 1 - Getting your fiance's Statutory of Declaration (SD) Notarised (done in the UK) or endorsed by a Commissioner of Oath (done in Malaysia)*
- Unfortunately for us, we had to undergo both. We went to a Notary Public in the UK back in Jan (he was initially supposed to be here in February but had to postpone his trip to end of May instead) so our earlier Notarised (SD) was no longer valid. That cost us £70. We obviously found this out when we went to the British High Comm to get the endorsement of the SD that it was no longer valid so they gave us a template and we got it endorsed by a Commissioner of Oath for only RM10 and it was all the same to the British High Comm. 

*Step 2 - Getting the Statutory of Declaration Endorsed by British High Comm* 
- Make an appointment online as they DO NOT entertain walk-ins. 
- You may email them explaining what you need and they will reply you with a link. It should be under Consular Services - Marriage. (Sorry, I'm unable to post the email address here... I'm new! )
- The endorsement of the SD comes in a form of a letter (marriage letter). 
- We chose the earliest appointment (8.30am) and if it wasn't because of the expired SD, we would have been out of there in 30mins. They were very very helpful! 
- Oh yes, this will cost you approx £50 (RM300 at the point of 23 May 2016). 

*Step 3 - Getting the Marriage Letter Endorsed at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Wisma Putra, Putrajaya*
- This can be a bit tedious if you didn't drive because it is located in the Administrative Capital, Putrajaya
- Upon arrival, we left our IC and passport security in order to be allowed entry
- Inform the Concierge that you're there for endorsement and they will guide you on where to go 
- Take a number, but before you can do so, you need to show the Marriage Letter for endorsement and once they present you with your number, you wait. 
- The first call is for you to submit the documents together with your number. And then you continue to wait.
- The 2nd call of your number will be for you to pay and collect your endorsed documents.
- This cost us about RM8 and we waited for about 45mins. 

In our case, we had to apply for the *Special Marriage License* as we didn't have sufficient time and my husband was not able to come back again before our ceremony so we went straight to the National Registration Dept (better known as JPN in Malaysia) in Putrajaya to submit our application. 
_Note: Where you submit your application very much depends on the address of your IC. If you're IC is addressed in KL, then you may submit your application in Putrajaya. Otherwise, I would strongly recommend to drop by any JPN to find out where you are to submit your application._

*Step 4 - Submitting your Application JPN.KC02*
- I would strongly recommend that you go get an original form before the day of application so that you are able to fill it up beforehand instead of filling it up there. This can save you time. 
- You must also get it translated at any High Court by a translator. If you are submitting it in Putrajaya, the High Court is about 5-10min walk away. Head up to the 2nd floor at the High Court and ask to see a translator - they will know exactly what to do because they do it everyday I believe. Just bring the original form with you. 
- After which, head downstairs of the High Court as you will also need to get the Commissioner of Oath to endorse Section D.2
- Once the above is done and all details are filled up, go and get a number and at this point, we informed them that we have the intention to apply for Express Marriage License (which you will need to make an appointment with the Pengarah's (Director) PA and if you're lucky that the Director is in... you're on the way to have everything sorted!
- Now, it is not so simple - the Express Marriage License is totally subjected to the Pengarah's approval but you will have to do your part in providing ALL the supporting documents i.e. flight confirmation, the British national's Letter of Employment, Leave approval letter, Letter from the Employer, etc. (Honestly, whatever you think can support your case - the more the better) because they will ask you for all these documents together with the existing required documents to be submitted before you actually get to see the Pengarah.

We were truly blessed that we managed to meet the Pengarah on the same day as everything else above and explain that my husband can't get any additional days off work hence, we need to apply for this Express Marriage License and in less than 10mins, she approved our case. We told her which dates we couldn't and in the end, we got 28th May!!!

I hope I didn't miss out on any details but if I did or if you have any queries, please do not hesitate to ask and I'll be more than happy to share to my best ability. It was really months of sleepless nights as we were really unsure if we could pull it off and we did, so I'm here to save anyone more sleepless nights...

Thanks and sorry for the long post - I really tried to shorten it but every single information is relatively crucial...

Cheers! :eyebrows:
M


----------

